# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  No VFP 10

## binyaz2003

تعطیل شد.

A Message to the Community

We have been asked about our plans for a new version of VFP. We are announcing today that there will be no VFP 10. VFP9 will continue to be supported according to our existing policy with support through 2015 (http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?p1=7992). We will be releasing SP2 for Visual FoxPro 9 this summer as planned, providing fixes and additional support for Windows Vista.

متن کامل : http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vfoxpro/bb308952.aspx

----------


## mehran_337

یعنی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## binyaz2003

یعنی اینکه ویرایش 10 فاکسپرو در کار نیست . تنها پروژه سدنا هست که اون از طریق سایت codeplex ارائه میشه برای امکانات جدید و سازگاری با ویندوز ویستا
درنهایت هم تا سال 2015 میکروسافت از فاکس حمایت میکنه.

----------


## rezaTavak

> یعنی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام

یعنی دیگه باید بریم سراغ یه چیز دیگه (من رفتم جاوا) و از میکروسافت توقع نداشته باشیم.

فقط اوپن سورس!

----------


## rezamim

اینم خواب میکروسافت برای جاوا ( البته در ویژوال استودیو )
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vjsharp/default.aspx

----------


## Esikhoob

(نظرات زیر را از زبان کسی که در کامپیوتر قدیمی است ولی در برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز و فاکس پرو تازه کار بخوانید)
دوستان من از این خبر خوشحال شدم.
به نظر من مایکروسفت با فاکس  پرو ، "آشِ ورژن" درست کرده بود. 
چه خبر است اینهمه ورژن های پشت سر هم !؟
  فاکس تا فاکس بشود همش 2.6 ورژن داده بود ولی در اینهمه ورژنهای متوالی بعدی دیدیم که در محبوبیت فاکس پرو تغییر انقلابی صورت نگرفت.
در ضمن شاید این باعث شود مایکروسافت BUG های ورژن 9 را با فراغ بال بگیرد ، و مردم هم دیگر دردسر UPGRADE به ورژن بعدی را نداشته باشند(dll های جدید و..).
در ضمن برای شرکتی که برنامه هایی به موازات فاکس پرو دارد ، منطقی هم همین است.
با توجه به صحبت آقای Byniaz2003 مایکروسافت تا سال 2015 از فاکس قرار است که پشتیبانی کند ، تا اون موقع فاکس پرو که سهل است ، معلوم نیست ما اصلا از ویندوز استفاده میکنیم یا نه.

----------


## rezaTavak

J# جاوا نیست یک چیزی مانند جاوا است.

مهم اینه که خود جاوا هم اوپن سورس شده است. (:

----------


## mehran_337

یعنی حتی از  sedna هم نمی خواد حمایت کنه؟؟؟؟
این فقط یک مسئله هست یا تصمیم قطعی؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

فاکس تحت داس هنوز کار برد داره . ولی visual آن هیچ وقت نیازهای کلی در برنامه نویسی رو بر آورده نکرد . و حالا هم تمام شد . #j هم زیاد چیز خوبی نیست و نمیتونه به جای جاوا باشه . اگر قصد ادامه ماکروسافت دارید #c و اگر نه برید سراغ همون جاوای اصیل

----------


## mehran_337

یه سوالی که واسم مطرحه اینه که ناتوانی Vb.netچیه که اسمی ازش برده نمی شه با اینکه مایکروسافت حامی همیشگی بیسیکه ..؟؟؟

----------


## binyaz2003

مثل اینکه تا چند وقت دیگه سورس کامل هسته ویژوال فاکس پرو در سایت www.codeplex.com قرار میگیره!

http://www.computerworld.com/action/...0&pageNumber=1

http://arstechnica.com/journals/Micr...-visual-foxpro
http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,2105307,00.asp
http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,2104934,00.asp

----------


## rahro

فکر کنم دیگه داره خیلی جالب میشه  :متفکر:

----------


## rezaTavak

خیلی خوبه اگر FOXPRO هم به OpenSource بپیوندد.

اونوقت میشه جزء پرطرفدار ترینها.

----------


## kia1349

اگر توسط لینوکس پشتیبانی بشه که معرکه است

----------


## binyaz2003

خبرهای بد ...
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vfoxpro/bb264582.aspx

----------


## binyaz2003

XBase Plus Plus
https://www.alaska-software.com
تلاشی دیگر

----------


## rahro

> XBase Plus Plus
> https://www.alaska-software.com
> تلاشی دیگر


اوه نه ! بازم باید برم سراغ "بابیلون" !! نه ای خدا
روسای سایت : 
نمیشه در کنار دکمه تشکر یه دکمه دیگه ضد اون قرار بدین که هر وقت بعضیها مطلبی قرار میدن و ما میریم 2 ساعت ترجمش میکنیم و اون مطلب ناخوشایند بود ازش استفاده کنیم  :لبخند گشاده!:   :گیج:   :خجالت:

----------


## mehran_337

حالا جریان چیه ؟

----------


## binyaz2003

اخه من چی بگم یک نگاه که به صفحه اول سایت بندازین متوجه میشوید.اینم یکی از چندیدن برنامه ای هست که داره در جهت ابقا xbase نوشته میشود قبلا یکی دوتا رو معرفی کردم که امکانات خوبی هم دارند.این یکی هم که نوشتم از syntax فاکس پرو 3 تا 5 رو حمایت میکنه.البته رایگان نیستند و قیمت این یکی حدود 700 دلاره

----------


## binyaz2003

اینم یکی دیگه!
http://www.servoy.com/generic.jsp?mt...34&pageid=fpug
این بر اساس جاواست و فکر کنم نظر آقای توکل رو جلب کنه.

----------


## binyaz2003

Guineu The FoxPro runtimeاین نرم افزار تقریبا یک کامپایلر برنامه های نوشته شده با ویژوال فاکس پرو9.0 هست که میتونه برنامه های نوشته شده توسط ویژوال فاکس پرو9.0 رو در هر جایی که دات نت بتونه اجرا بشه ، اجرا کنه بنابراین برنامه های شما میتونند روی PDA ها اجرا بشوند و همچنین از طریق Mono روی لینوکس هم اجرا بشوند.البته ابن هنوز در حال توسعه هست و تجاری هم هست اما میتونید با ایمل به صاحب محصول نسخه preview اون رو دریافت و امتحان و نتیجه رو گزارش بدید.

http://guineu.foxpert.com/

حتما راهنما و مثال های اون رو بخونید : http://guineu.foxpert.com/help/index.html

Here's what the form looks like in Visual FoxPro® 9.0: 
This is what the same form looks like using Guineu.exe:
Here's what the form looks on a PDA:
Here's what the FoxPro form looks like on Suse Linux 10.0:

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

خیلی جالبه!
آقای بی نیاز آیا مایل هستید یک تاپیک در مورد توسعه برنامه های ویژوال فاکس پرو بر روی pda ایجاد کنیم تا کسانی که دوست دارند در این تاپیک شرکت کنند.
چون من هم تا چند وقت دیگر پروژه ای بدین عنوان دارم که باید یک برنامه سنگین را بر روی Pocket Pc هندل کنم و کمی هم مشکل دارم.
چون همانطور که شما می دانید و زبان سی یک زبان پرتابل می باشد یعنی برنامه ای که با زبان سی نوشته شده است را با اندک تغییراتی میتوان در PDA ها هم استفاده نمود ولی متاسفانه در مورد زبانهای برنامه نویسی سطح بالا مثل وی فاکس اینگونه نیست یعنی پیر آدم در می آورد
حال نظر شما چیست و چه کنیم؟

----------


## binyaz2003

والا تا جایی که من میدونم تنها راهی که بشه یک برنامه که با vfp نوشته شده رو رویpda اجرا کرد همین هست که گفتم و یا با استفاده از vfp .net compiler در دات نت به زبان فاکس پرو برنامه بنویسید و آن را توسط این کامپایلر کامپایل کنید که در نتیجه روی pda اجرا شود میتونید اطلاعات بیشتر رو در http://www.etecnologia.net/ کسب کنید.
در غیر این دو راه خود ویژوال فاکس پرو چنین قابلیت را ندارد و نخواهد داشت.

----------

